# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Làm sao khi adapter laptop bị hỏng phải tìm hiểu bài đăng trên đây

## thuxuanmarketing

Khi, sac laptop adapter của bạn bị hỏng, bạn đang rất cần gấp đề làm việc nhưng lại không có thời gian ra ngoài cửa hàng để mua một chiếc adapter mới. Trong nhà bạn cũng có vài chiếc laptop khác hãng và bạn phân vân không biết có thể dùng chung adapter của hãng khác hay ko ?

 Mình xin đưa ra mốt số phân tích giúp bạn giải quyết câu hỏi về chuyện đó.

 Trên thị trường hôm nay có phần đông hãng sản xuất laptop như: Asus, Dell, Toshiba, Lenovo, Acer……. và mỗi dòng máy được trang bị một adapter có điện thế khác nhau. Bên cạnh đó có một số dòng máy vẫn có thể dùng chung adapter của hãng khác như : Asus, Toshiba, Lenovo. 3 dòng máy trên hoàn toàn có thể dùng chung adapter của nhau vì có cùng thiết kế đầu giắc và chân nguồn giống nhau. Nên bạn hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm sử dụng adapter của 3 hãng này cho nhau.



 Adapter Asus

 ngoài ra bạn cũng nên xem xét đến các tham số về điện áp đầu ra và vào của một số adapter trước khi cắm sang máy khác. Ví dụ: trên apdapter cũ của bạn có điện thế đầu vào là: 100V-240V và điện thế đầu ra là: 19V-3.42A thì bạn nên lấy adapter có cùng thông số như vậy để cắm vào máy trong trường hợp bât khả kháng. Không nên cắm adapter có điện thế cao hơn tránh việc làm hòng nguồn của máy tính và là hư pin.



 Adapter Lenovo

 Các nhà sản xuất laptop khi thiết kết và lắp ráp thành phẩm 1 chiếc laptop ko biết là vô tình hay có dụng tâm mà họ đã cho ra một số sản phẩm có đầu sạc adapter và chân nguồn có cùng kích thước và sử dụng điện thế như nhau và ta hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm sử sụng adapter của hãng khác.



 Adapter Toshiba

 Với 3 hãng sản xuất laptop như: Asus, Lenovo, Toshiba thì những dòng adapter phổ thông của hầu hết những hãng này chúng ta đều có thể dùng chung cho nhau mà hoàn toàn không phải lo ngại về vấn để chập cháy, hư pin… Thông thường adapte của laptop thường có điện thế đầu vào là: 100V-240V và điện thế đầu ra là: 18,5V – 3.42A, 19V-3.42A, 19V-4.7A…. ngoài ra điều mà chúng ta quan tâm và xem xét nhất khi sử dụng adapte của hãng khác là điện thế đầu ra không vượt quá 10% là bạn có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm sử dụng khi không kiếm được adapter hàng xịn. Hy vọng với bài viết này sẽ giúp những bạn giải quyết phần nào về câu hỏi có nên sử dụng adapter laptop của hãng khác hay là không.

----------

